
Using OpenStreetMap and GraphHopper to visit every pub in Dublin - rmc
https://graphhopper.com/blog/2015/11/18/visiting-every-pub-in-dublin/
======
SlashmanX
I think 'every pub' is a bit of a stretch, I've seen a good few missing just
from a quick glance at the map.

Apart from that, I do love these type of projects. People who see a story of a
guy following something manual (a book) and thinking "Hmmm, I wonder if I
could make something to help with that/do that for me"

~~~
chippy
It may not have counted "bars" \- that is, wine bars, concert venues, hotels
and the like.

However if there are pubs you know are still open (they've been closing at a
fast rate) which are not in OpenStreetMap.org then do please add them
yourself, or let someone know. The map is made up from people like yourself
who know their local area.

edits - Running the same Overpass Query gets 255 "pubs".

[http://overpass-turbo.eu/s/cP1](http://overpass-turbo.eu/s/cP1) (132 areas
for hotel, bar, pub)

[http://overpass-turbo.eu/s/cP2](http://overpass-turbo.eu/s/cP2) (219 points)

Total for pubs, bars, hotel: 351

~~~
SlashmanX
I do contribute to OSM actually, really good project. Stuff like The Dawson
Lounge and Porterhouse Central seem to be missing on their map which are
present on OSM and OverPass (Dawson Lounge actually isn't on overpass).

Also, it seems they counted DTwo, which is more of a 'bar'.

~~~
maxerickson
It's the tagging, the article sticks to "amenity=pub" for simplicity, but
OpenStreetMap might tag a place that serves alcohol "amenity=bar",
"amenity=biergarten", "amenity=nightclub" or even "amenity=restaurant".

Some of that is driven by the data model supporting arbitrary key value pairs
instead of being structured, but I think there is also a tendency to try to
build a convenient taxonomy that has handy mental "bundles" instead of
abstracting things a little bit.

A more abstract model might call them all amenity=meeting_place and then have
flags for seating, alcohol, food, a dance floor, outdoor seating, etc., and
leave the finer categorization up to the end consumer of the data.

(I realize someone fooling around with OSM would know this, I'm trying to
write for the HN audience)

------
karussell
Peter, one of the people behind GraphHopper, here. Let me know if you have any
questions

------
gloves
You could just miss out Temple Bar too, unless you want tourist traps galore.

------
brianbreslin
Challenge Accepted! j/k

This is a great example/demonstration of graph hopper (which I had never heard
of before). Traveling salesmen problems are always incredibly challenging.

~~~
karussell
Just a side note: the GraphHopper Routing engine is open source:
[https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper/](https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper/)
but is not able to solve TSP or vehicle routing. For that we've developed
jsprit, also open source: [http://jsprit.github.io/](http://jsprit.github.io/)

And both combined to be easily used and very fast in our commercial offering
called the GraphHopper Directions API

------
anjc
27 days eh...? Temptation rising...

